# Luc



## Old Philosopher (Nov 18, 2009)

Anybody know what's up with Luc? He hasn't been on in about 10 days, and I left email via his blog, with no response. Hope the ol' boy's doing okay.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 18, 2009)

OP, now I am hearing the theme for the "Twilight Zone" going of in my head. 20 seconds ago I was just reading a response through the search, where he was describing how to prepare dried raisins for use in wine.

I clicked back on New Posts and there you are asking about him!! Too freaky.

I too was wondering about him, the knowledge and insight he brings to this forum is unmatched! I hope all is well with him and hope he pops in soon.

Who told you he was old? He is a "rocker", still loves the heavy metal music.

So, as you, I hope all is well with him. I miss his presence and input in here.

Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 18, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> OP, now I am hearing the theme for the "Twilight Zone" going of in my head. 20 seconds ago I was just reading a response through the search, where he was describing how to prepare dried raisins for use in wine.
> 
> I clicked back on New Posts and there you are asking about him!! Too freaky.
> 
> ...


It's called "Synchronicity", Troy...look for more of it. 
His profile says he's 50. Now, compared to me that's just a kid, but he ain't no spring chicken, either. 
Let's just hope he's just busy tending his jugs, and still rockin' on!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 18, 2009)

Makes me feel better OP, I am 43 and I absolutely, positively refuse to admit it. I will rock on myself till the day I cant rock anymore!!! LOL
Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 18, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Makes me feel better OP, I am 43 and I absolutely, positively refuse to admit it. I will rock on myself till the day I cant rock anymore!!! LOL
> Troy


Rock on, buddy! I married a 23 year old when I was 40....
(Excuse me a minute...now where did I put my arthritis medicine? )


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 18, 2009)

i feel old for 25


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad to know there is still hope for me OP!!!LOL
Guess shed have to be 26 but I'll let it go at that. I just somehow see myself getting in trouble on this if I continue!!! LMFAO>

Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 18, 2009)

In my case, it's not age, it's mileage...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2009)

OP, 53 yrs here,at least there is one thing we'll be able to do before Troy and that is hide our own Easter eggs. LOL I still listen to Hendrix


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 18, 2009)

Runningwolf said:


> OP, 53 yrs here,at least there is one thing we'll be able to do before Troy and that is hide our own Easter eggs. LOL I still listen to Hendrix


I'm looking forward to those days when I can do the same thing for the first time, over and over again. 
By the way, has anyone seen my glasses?

I feel I must clarify something here. What some younger folks view as senility, is actually an older person's experience in prioritizing what is important, and what is not worth cluttering the mind.:>


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 18, 2009)

Very true OP, but then again, it is YOU who can't find your glassses. LOL. Remeber when you sat down and heard that crunching noise?..... LOL with you, not at you
Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 18, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Very true OP, but then again, it is YOU who can't find your glassses. LOL. Remeber when you sat down and heard that crunching noise?..... LOL with you, not at you
> Troy


That crunching noise was my hip, not my glasses. I found the glasses...now where'd my drink go?


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL OP.
Look near where you found your glasses at!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2009)

only thing worse than losing your glasses is misplacing your teeth..LOL


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 18, 2009)

Mystery solved! When I couldn't find my glasses, I emptied the drink tumbler (appropriately) and used the bottom as a makeshift magnifying glass to locate the eyeglasses. I was so ecstatic over finding them, I sat down to spread the good news. I couldn't find the drink, because the glass was now just a glass, and not a drink. Simple matter of deduction, Dr. Watson.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 18, 2009)

Runningwolf said:


> only thing worse than losing your glasses is misplacing your teeth..LOL


Without your teeth, you can drink soup. Without your glasses, you can't find the soup.


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 20, 2009)

But still no Luc?


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 22, 2009)

Woodbee said:


> But still no Luc?


I did notice that Luc was on just 3 days ago, so that answers one question.
Wish he would have dropped us a note, assuring us all is well.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 4, 2009)

*Alive, but not well...*

I got an email from Luc today. He's been under the weather with a bad cold, and other issues. He's recovering. I told him we'd save a spot at the table for him when he can return.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for informing us and pming him, Ive neen kmeaning to do so but am so busy that I keep forgetting.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellent. Luc has always been a valuable memeber in his contributions to this forum. I too am glad to hear from him, through you. Thanks for filling us in.



Hope you feel better soon LUC. We are indeed holding your seat, just don't know how long before I break into this bottle I have been saving for you. LOL

Troy


----------

